# Jan 12-13



## Subsea (Jul 19, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a dive charter for the weekend of Jan 12-13 or 25-26 Jan. We have called around to no avail. Any help is appreciated..


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Subsea said:


> Can anyone suggest a dive charter for the weekend of Jan 12-13 or 25-26 Jan. We have called around to no avail. Any help is appreciated..


Which ones did you call?


----------



## Subsea (Jul 19, 2012)

My wife called Due South but they don't have enough people to put together a trip. She called a few others also but no answers. 
We are just wanting to try out our (New to us gear) so we may just go to Vortex or from the beach..


----------

